# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Grands classiques] Le test de pureté

## Commodore

Le test de puret, pour ceux qui ne le connaissent pas dj  :;): 

http://test.griffor.com/

Voici mon score:




> Merci d'avoir particip au Test de Puret ! 
> Les scores peuvent aller de 0  450 environ, la moyenne officielle est de 100
> 
> Votre score est de 267 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 62 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 77 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 83 %
> ...


en fait, je crois tre un peu impur sur les bords...  ::aie::  

Tout le monde le connait ?

bon, si tout le monde connait, je  ::arrow::

----------


## titoumimi

archi mga hyper trop connu  :;): 

m'enfin, la dernire fois je m'tait fait envoyer mon score ...




> Date : 13 Avril 2006 - 10:30
> 
> Votre Score : 259
> Pourcentage de rponses positives  : 67 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 72 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 83 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe     : 74 %
> 
> Commentaires : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.
> (Fais de ta vie ce que tu veux en faire, le tout c'est de ne jamais rien regretter !)


et encore, je suis sur que depuis, on pourrait en rajouter  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

je connais, je l'ai fait y'a 3 ans,  l'epoque j'avais fait 80, j'ai un peu chang au fil des ans :

Merci d'avoir particip au Test de Puret ! 
Les scores peuvent aller de 0  450 environ, la moyenne officielle est de 100

Votre score est de 110 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de rponses positives: 33 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons: 16 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe: 48 %

Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois !
(Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente  ::P: )

----------


## Commodore

bon, titre modifi  :;):

----------


## Commodore

shadowmoon est quelqu'un de trs pur. en tout cas par rapport  nous  ::calim2::

----------


## titoumimi

entre ce test, et celui sur la geekitude, je commence  me sentir "dchet de l'humanit" un peu  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

j'ai racroch, mais je suis all assez loin dans la pratique des arts-martiaux, ceci explique cela

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Votre score est de 32 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 23 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 27 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 20 %
> 
> Arrtez de survivre et essayez de vivre !
> (Ce score est considr dans la moyenne haute de la puret, ce test vous donnera srement des ides pour plus tard peut-tre


Bon ben je sais ce qu'il me reste  faire! Continuez  ne pas toucher  la drogue  ::P: 


Arnaud

----------


## BizuR

Le mien semble plus soft dej ... menfin ne prenant aucune forme de drogue ... ca limite le score  ::D: . POurtant 55% d'alcool chui dcu ... jpensais avoir rpondu a quasi toutes les questions "oui"  ::D: 




> Merci d'avoir particip au Test de Puret !
> Les scores peuvent aller de 0  450 environ, la moyenne officielle est de 100
> 
> Votre score est de 104 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 36 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 55 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> ...


EDIT : Pourquoi j'ai moins de points que Shadowmoon avec plus de rponses positives ?!? pourtant j'ai fait AUCUN acte religieux ou de bienfaisance  ::?:  ... durdur d'tre pur ?  ::aie:: 
Le sexe doit rendre moins pur que l'alcool, c'et bon, jpeux continuer a boire !  ::P:

----------


## lou87

Voili mon rsultat ^^




> Votre score est de 22 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 18 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 11 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 8 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 20 %
> 
> Arrtez de survivre et essayez de vivre !
> (Ce score est considr dans la moyenne haute de la puret, ce test vous donnera srement des ides pour plus tard peut-tre

----------


## Commodore

sacrebleu, s'exclama-t-il! comment fais-tu pour avoir un taux de puret aussi lev ???

----------


## BizuR

suffit de rester devant un ordinateur  ::aie:: 

Toujours est-il qu'on en rit mais je soutiens qu'une fille que je connais (et certains comme _beber85 & liza83 pourraient en attester) a ralis un score ngatif au test ... ca c'est impressionnant  :;):

----------


## Erwy

Merci Buchs  ::mouarf::  



> Votre score est de 43 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 25 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 33 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 24 %
> Vous tes presque normal(e), mais vous avez du mal  vous lcher...
> (Oulala, il faudrait peut-tre s'activer pour faire monter ce score, non ? allez un peu d'efforts ! )

----------


## Commodore

> Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
> titoumimi 259 pts
> shadowmoon 110 pts
> BizuR 104 pts
> Erwy 43 pts
> buchs 32 pts
> lou87 22 pts


je commence vraiment  me sentir mal, l... personne ne m'a encore gal...  ::oops::   ::aie:: 

-edit- si, on va quand mme dire que titoumimi est  ma hauteur  :;):  a console

----------


## Oluha

pas mieux pour moi  ::roll::  




> Votre score est de 28 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 17 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 11 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 8 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 12 %

----------


## piro

Moi je suis  72, ma copine 36, c'est donc bien ma moiti  :;):

----------


## Rei Angelus

> Votre score est de 65 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 33 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 16 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 16 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 37 %


Il faut que je progresse : ce soir je me saoule avec ma copine avant de passer aux choses srieuses.

----------


## Commodore

Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 259 pts
shadowmoon 110 pts
BizuR 104 pts
piro 72 pts
la copine a piro ^^ 36 pts
Erwy 43 pts
buchs 32 pts
Oluha 28 pts
lou87 22 pts

----------


## nuke_y

> Votre score est de 136 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 44 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 50 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 16 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 46 %
> 
> Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois !
> (Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente )


Je suis dans la moyenne !! Par contre je suis pas mal class sur le sexe

----------


## BizuR

> Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
> titoumimi 259 pts
> nuke_y 136 pts
> shadowmoon 110 pts
> BizuR 104 pts
> piro 72 pts
> la copine a piro ^^ 36 pts
> Erwy 43 pts
> buchs 32 pts
> ...


Ou ou, chui encore dans le top5 et le top10  : on doit ragir comment la ? :  :8-):   ::oops::   ::mrgreen::  ?

----------


## shadowmoon

j'amire la puret du staff de DVP, on voit qu'ils sont tris sur le volet !  ::roll::

----------


## BizuR

Tu parles pour titoumimi la ?  ::aie::

----------


## Oluha

ben y'a pourtant une diffrence assez norme entre moi et mon parrain  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 259 pts
nuke_y 136 pts
shadowmoon 110 pts
BizuR 104 pts
piro 72 pts
Rei_angelus 65 pts
Erwy 43 pts
la copine a piro ^^ 36 pts
buchs 32 pts
Oluha 28 pts
lou87 22 pts

----------


## Anomaly

Votre score est de 18 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de rponses positives: 13 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons: 5 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe: 18 %

Pour vous, les bonnes soeurs sont encore trop perverses !
(Vous tes considr(e) comme une personne trs pure ayant vcu peu d'expriences, peut-tre par choix ou par manque de maturit ;-) )

----------


## titoumimi

je viens de le remettre  jour  ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::  je reste dans la mme catgorie, mais j'ai gagn 6 points ...

----------


## Oluha

::mouarf3::

----------


## shadowmoon

au vu du rsultat d'anomaly, titoumimi doit etre l'exception qui confirme la rgle (comme on dit)  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
nuke_y 136 pts
shadowmoon 110 pts
BizuR 104 pts
piro 72 pts
Rei_angelus 65 pts
Erwy 43 pts
la copine a piro ^^ 36 pts
buchs 32 pts
Oluha 28 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts

----------


## titoumimi

> ben y'a pourtant une diffrence assez norme entre moi et mon parrain



Bouge pas petite, je vais te former  ::sm::   :;):

----------


## Oluha

je savais dj que j'attirai les psychopathes mais alors l avec mon parrain je suis servie  ::lol::   ::P:   :;):

----------


## Commodore

oluha> ahem...  ::aie::

----------


## Oluha

nan toi c'est psykopate  ::P:

----------


## Biosox

pour les questions sur les drogues, vous considrez que fumer un joint c'est prendre de la drogue? ou vous interpretez drogue par "drogues dures" ???

----------


## Oluha

nan je pense pas qu'ils parlent de drogues dures  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

mon avis, il pense aussi bien aux drogues dures qu'aux douces

donc, dans cette optique, fumer un join = consommer de la drogue

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Votre score est de 73 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 30 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 27 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 33 %
> 
> Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !
> (Un score dans la moyenne, rien de bien folichon tout a !)


Heu... Je sais pas si je doit bien le prendre !  ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

> mon avis, il pense aussi bien aux drogues dures qu'aux douces
> 
> donc, dans cette optique, fumer un join = consommer de la drogue


+1

----------


## Oluha

pourquoi tu utilises les 2 ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## shadowmoon

> pourquoi tu utilises les 2 ?


j'ai jaimais touch  aucune drogue, ni meme fum une seule cigarette !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> pourquoi tu utilises les 2 ?


Eh ben, les moderatrices, c'est plus c'que c'etait...  :;):   ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## titoumimi

> j'ai jaimais touch  aucune drogue, ni meme fum une seule cigarette !



je pense plutot qu'elle parlait de mains  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nounoursonne

```

```

----------


## shadowmoon

david regarde page prcdente, elle est  bonne cole !

Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
nuke_y 136 pts
shadowmoon 110 pts
BizuR 104 pts
daviddetroyes 73 pts
piro 72 pts
Rei_angelus 65 pts
Erwy 43 pts
la copine a piro ^^ 36 pts
buchs 32 pts
nounoursonne 31 pts
Oluha 28 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts

----------


## Nemerle

> Votre score est de 143 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 41 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 50 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 33 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 42 %
> 
> Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois !
> (Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente )

----------


## Eowyn

> Votre score est de 69 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 37 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 16 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 48 %
> 
> Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !
> (Un score dans la moyenne, rien de bien folichon tout a !)


Assez fire de mon score  ::mouarf::  ::oops::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> david regarde page prcdente, elle est  bonne cole !


Bon ben je reitere ma question : je peux tre moderateur ???  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Commodore

Eh ben, les anciens ont de l'exprience dans tous les domaines  ::mouarf::  




> Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
> titoumimi 265 pts
> Nemerle 143 pts
> nuke_y 136 pts
> shadowmoon 110 pts
> BizuR 104 pts
> daviddetroyes 73 pts
> piro 72 pts
> Eowyn 69 pts
> ...



Top 5 de l'impuret :



> Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
> titoumimi 265 pts
> Nemerle 143 pts
> nuke_y 136 pts
> shadowmoon 110 pts


Top 5 de la puret



> anomaly 18 pts
> lou87 22 pts
> Oluha 28 pts
> nounoursonne 31 pts
> buchs 32 pts

----------


## shadowmoon

je suis tjs ds le top 5  ::fou::   ::fou::   ::fou::

----------


## fred777888999

Votre score est de 84 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de rponses positives: 32 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons: 22 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe: 37 %

Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !
(Un score dans la moyenne, rien de bien folichon tout a !)

Ceci dit ce test est completement foireux, avoir un score de 0% sur la drogue et etre positif sur l'alcool (qui est probablement l'une des pire) est stupide.
Pour le sexe, il semble que si l'on ai pas de trip scatto, on soit quasiment un moine, surprenant aussi...

----------


## SnakemaN

Aller a moi,



> Votre score est de 127 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 42 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 5 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 57 %
> 
> Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois !
> (Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente )


Bon en rsum je bois pas , je fume pas, je ne me drogue pas mais je baise comme un dieu..... ::lol::

----------


## Commodore

c'est comme le dit le dicton, "il ne boit pas, ne fume pas, mais qu'est-ce qu'il s..."  ::mouarf:: 

-edit- je tiens  prciser que si le sens pas trs cach de cette phrase choque qqn, qu'il me le dise a prsent, et je m'autocensurerai  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

> -edit- je tiens  prciser que si le sens pas trs cach de cette phrase choque qqn, qu'il me le dise a prsent, et je m'autocensurerai


Non pas du tout, ne t'en fais pas, d'ailleur demande a ta copine tu verras  ::twisted:: 
Je blaguais..... ::oops::  ...... ::D:   ::chin:: 

Sinon pour tayer je precise que:
- J'ai 22 ans
- j'ai gout (simplement)  l'alcool mais je n'aime pas du tout
- les drogues j'aimais essay, ni meme un join, je trouve ca ridicule (je prefere m'acheter une barrette de RAM qu'une barrette de shit !)
- Quand  la derniere catgorie.....ben.... ::oops::

----------


## joefou

> Votre score est de -5 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 5 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 5 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 5 %
> 
> N'oubliez pas votre cabas pour faire le march aprs la messe, dimanche prochain...
> (Votre score est ngatif : cela veut dire que vous tes une personne trs pur(e) ou alors que vous tes trop jeune pour avoir fait ce test)


Non je ne suis pas trop jeune pour avoir fait ce test ! Et oui j'ai vraiment rpondu honntement !
C'est fauss en plus, on ne parle mme de tortures infliges  un animal ou  une tierce personne par pur plaisir par exemple... a aurait pu augment un peu mon score... je suis constern... je passe pour quoi moi ? hein ?!  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

je ne suis plus ds le top 5  ::triste::   ::triste::   ::triste::  (je prcise, au cas o que cette remarque est ironique)

Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
Nemerle 143 pts
nuke_y 136 pts
snakeman  127 pts
shadowmoon 110 pts
BizuR 104 pts
fred777888999 4 pts
daviddetroyes 73 pts
piro 72 pts
Eowyn 69 pts
Rei_angelus 65 pts
Erwy 43 pts
la copine a piro ^^ 36 pts
buchs 32 pts
nounoursonne 31 pts
Oluha 28 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts  
joefou -5 pts



Top 5 de l'impuret :

Citation:
Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
Nemerle 143 pts
nuke_y 136 pts
snakeman  127 pts

Top 5 de la puret

Citation:
joefou -5pts
anomaly 18 pts
lou87 22 pts
Oluha 28 pts
nounoursonne 31 pts

----------


## joefou

> ...
> joe le fou -5 pts
> ...


Mais nan, c'est *joefou* ! 

Je me dis que des fois je ne devrais pas revendiquer certains trucs...  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

oups  ::oops::   ::oops::  dsl, c'est corrig 


(faut faire gaffe, il peut etre dangeruex, mine de rien  :;):   ::mouarf::  )

----------


## Admin

162. ca va, ca reste raisonnable !

Edit : ou pas....  ::?:   ::?:  en voyant vos score...

----------


## joefou

> (faut faire gaffe, il peut etre dangeruex, mine de rien   )


C'est pour a que je me balade avec une hache !  ::lol::

----------


## titoumimi

> 162. ca va, ca reste raisonnable !
> 
> Edit : ou pas....   en voyant vos score...



On veut les dtails Gal  :;):

----------


## Admin

Arf, j'ai plus, je vais le refaire.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

et 272....ca veut dire quoi... ::?:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> (faut faire gaffe, il peut etre dangeruex, mine de rien   )


Et encore t'es loin du compte... 

Tu vois ce que c'est Cthulu ? C'est un teletubbies a cot !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Non je ne suis pas trop jeune pour avoir fait ce test ! Et oui j'ai vraiment rpondu honntement !
> C'est fauss en plus, on ne parle mme de tortures infliges  un animal ou  une tierce personne par pur plaisir par exemple... a aurait pu augment un peu mon score... je suis constern... je passe pour quoi moi ? hein ?!


Tu sais quoi ? J'en aurai mis ma main a coup... J'espre seulement que tu n'aura jamais a all voir un psychiatre sinon le pauvre il aura mme pas dans ses cahiers, le bon test a te faire pour te cibler !!!

Je vous le dit les amis, certains craignent l'apocalypse... Moi, je crains le retour de Joefou !!!  ::aie::

----------


## Admin

Bon j'ai du rat une question, j'ai fait 160 ce coup-ci...




> Votre score est de 160 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 45 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 50 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 50 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 42 %

----------


## shadowmoon

classement gnral

trinitydev 272 pts
Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
gael donat 160 pts 
Nemerle 143 pts
nuke_y 136 pts
snakeman 127 pts
shadowmoon 110 pts
BizuR 104 pts
fred777888999 4 pts
daviddetroyes 73 pts
piro 72 pts
Eowyn 69 pts
Rei_angelus 65 pts
Erwy 43 pts
la copine a piro ^^ 36 pts
buchs 32 pts
nounoursonne 31 pts
Oluha 28 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts 
joefou -5 pts

Top 5 de l'impuret

trinitydev 272 pts
Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
gael donat 160 pts
Nemerle 143 pts

Top 5 de la puret

joefou -5pts
anomaly 18 pts
lou87 22 pts
Oluha 28 pts
nounoursonne 31 pts

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Hein???? Ca veut dire que je suis impure?! .....

----------


## joefou

> Je vous le dit les amis, certains craignent l'apocalypse... Moi, je crains le retour de Joefou !!!



Snif... Merci t'es un pote.... snif... viens, je vais te faire un poutou....

----------


## shadowmoon

helas oui trinitydev, plus le score est haut + tu est impure

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Snif... Merci t'es un pote.... snif... viens, je vais te faire un poutou....


Heu d'accord mais n'oublie pas ta hache grand fou...  ::oops::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Punaise....va falloir que je fasse quelque chose alors.....soit arrter de cultiver mes croyances soit mes pratiques....o et puis c'est nimporte quoi c'est pas vrai ::?:

----------


## Biosox

[humour]
Je suis en train de faire le test, et je me pose une question avant de pouvoir continuer...

Je suis  la question "avez-vous dja t infidle?"

Et je me demande... Embrasser c'est tromper?
 ::mouarf::  
[/humour]

rsultats:



> Votre score est de 176 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 53 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 38 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 33 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 55 %
> 
> La vie n'est qu'un vaste terrain de jeu pour vous !
> Votre pass a t plein de surprises et je pense que ce n'est pas fini, loin de l !


176 pts... et quand je pense  la gravit des questions auxquelles j'ai rpondu non, j'ose pas imaginer la vie de dbauche de commodore_psykopate! Alors? a a quel got le pipi? ::aie::

----------


## nuke_y

Ouinh je suis sorti du top 5. Ce soir je trompe ma copine dans un lieu public avec un ne mort. Ca va me faire des points a !

----------


## Admin

> Ce soir je trompe ma copine dans un lieu public avec un ne mort.


 ::vomi::

----------


## Biosox

> Ouinh je suis sorti du top 5. Ce soir je trompe ma copine dans un lieu public avec un ne mort. Ca va me faire des points a !


fouette-le avant qu'il meurt, et prend un ne issu d'un dessin anim ::aie:: 

Edit: en attendant, ce qui m'a fait le plus marrer dans ce test, c'est le dcalage entre deux questions. Il y a des questions de fou (genre etes-vous zoophile) et juste aprs "avez-vous dja fait un rve rotique?"

Genre le test il s'adresse tantt  un ogre sodomite, et tantt  "mon petit poney"

----------


## titoumimi

> Ouinh je suis sorti du top 5. Ce soir je trompe ma copine dans un lieu public avec un ne mort. Ca va me faire des points a !


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

t'as oubli qu'il faut le faire sous cocaine, que c'est avec un homme qu'il faut la tromper, et de prfrence son frre... Rien ne t'empche de te rserver l'ne pour le dessert  :;):

----------


## nuke_y

Je vais le faire avec un ne qu'elle connat bien, ou avec l'ne d'un ami, a me rajoutera des points.

----------


## loka

> Votre score est de 37 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 22 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 5 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 29 %
> 
> Arrtez de survivre et essayez de vivre !
> (Ce score est considr dans la moyenne haute de la puret, ce test vous donnera srement des ides pour plus tard peut-tre


Bon d'accord...  part le sexe j'ai pas beaucoup de reponses positives  ::aie::

----------


## anitshka

120 pour moi ...

----------


## ultracoxy

> Votre score est de 123 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 40 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 33 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 8 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 55 %
> 
> Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois !
> (Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente )


Sexe, alcool et rock n'roll (euh pardon pop music  ::lol::  ) !!! Mes prfrs !!!

Par contre, je comprends pas comment je peux avoir 8% sur les drogues vu que j'ai toujours rpondu non ! ^^ A mon avis une partie des questions sur l'alcool donne des points en drogue !

----------


## BizuR

> Sexe, alcool et rock n'roll (euh pardon pop music  ) !!! Mes prfrs !!!
> 
> Par contre, je comprends pas comment je peux avoir 8% sur les drogues vu que j'ai toujours rpondu non ! ^^ A mon avis une partie des questions sur l'alcool donne des points en drogue !


Euh je ne crois pas  ::): 
Enfin avec mon taux en alcool, ca se serait vu  ::): 
Par contre c'est peut etre une question sur le sexe vu ton score ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ultracoxy

> Par contre c'est peut etre une question sur le sexe vu ton score ...



J'suis une coquine mais pas une zoophile quand mme ! Vraiment ! Remarque, les substance scrtes lors d'un orgasme peuvent peut-tre considre comme drogues !  ::mouarf::

----------


## SnakemaN

> ...Remarque, les substance scrtes lors d'un orgasme peuvent peut-tre considre comme drogues !


Sincerement.....oui

----------


## BizuR

> Sincerement.....oui


Pour quelle affirmation ? la premire ou la seconde qu'elle a faite ?  ::aie::

----------


## gronono

Je viens de faire le test.
Je dois tre un vrai geek et passer beaucoup de temps sur mon ordi .

Mon score : 



> Votre score est de 26 point(s).

----------


## Skyounet

Votre score est de 90 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de rponses positives: 20%
Rponses positives sur les boissons: 50 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe: 33 %


C'est de mmoire car j'ai ferm la page avant.  ::aie::

----------


## liza83

pour ma part

Votre score est de 31 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de rponses positives: 17 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons: 11 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe: 22 %

Arrtez de survivre et essayez de vivre !
(Ce score est considr dans la moyenne haute de la puret, ce test vous donnera srement des ides pour plus tard peut-tre  :;): 

ca va je m'en sors bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

```

```


mme pas drole...  ::cry:: 




> Je dois tre un vrai geek et passer beaucoup de temps sur mon ordi .


ben moi alors... ou un tudiant consciencieux  ::roll::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi si il y a pas un Pastis a gagner, je le fais pas le Test  ::?:

----------


## Nemerle

> Moi si il y a pas un Pastis a gagner, je le fais pas le Test


allez, on t'en offre autant que tu en veux... histoire de faire monter  ton rsultat  :;):

----------


## sam_XIII

> Votre Score : 87
> Pourcentage de rponses positives  : 31 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 50 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe     : 29 %


he ben je conaissai pas ce test
il va falloir que je le fasse passer au copains  ::mrgreen::

----------


## davcha

Moi j'ai fait 0+540i....  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

> Votre score est de 42 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 24 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 22 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 24 %
> 
> Vous tes presque normal(e), mais vous avez du mal  vous lcher...
> (Oulala, il faudrait peut-tre s'activer pour faire monter ce score, non ? allez un peu d'efforts ! )


Tout a parce que je me suis bourr la gueule une seule fois et que c'tait tellement total que j'ai du rpondre oui  plusieurs questions sur l'alcool  ::lol::

----------


## toniolol

> Votre score est de 126 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 36 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 44 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 58 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 29 %
> 
> Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois !
> (Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente )


Bon rsum de leur part...
Ben quoi on a tous t tudiants...et plus ou moins studieux (bon d'accord trs peu d'assiduit pour ma part...).

----------


## Poilou

> Votre score est de 75 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 38 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 38 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 16 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 40 %
> 
> Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !
> (Un score dans la moyenne, rien de bien folichon tout a !)


Elles sont bizarres les question sur l'alcool...si tu vomis pas, tu as pas un gros score donc tu es pas alcoolique  ::aie::

----------


## titoumimi

Classement mis  jour




> trinitydev 272 pts
> Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
> titoumimi 265 pts
> Biosox 176 pts
> gael donat 160 pts 
> Nemerle 143 pts
> nuke_y 136 pts
> snakeman 127 pts
> toniolol 126 pts
> ...


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

> 176 pts... et quand je pense  la gravit des questions auxquelles j'ai rpondu non, j'ose pas imaginer la vie de dbauche de commodore_psykopate! Alors? a a quel got le pipi?


 ::aie::  

j'ai jamais gout  ::mrgreen::  
et suis pas prt de tenter un jour. c'est comme la ncrophilie ou la pedophilie, a me tente pas du tout (a me dgoute mme).

y'a quand mme pas mal de questions ou j'ai rpondu non... mais y'a plus de oui  ::aie:: 

-edit- je savais pas qu'on pouvait faire des scores ngatifs... joefou est plus blanc que neige, merci Ariel  ::mouarf::

----------


## Yorglaa

ben voil pour moi...
Ouf, j'ai la moyenne !!




> Votre Score : 113 
> Pourcentage de rponses positives : 42 % 
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 44 % 
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 8 % 
> Rponses positives sur le sexe : 44 % 
> 
> Commentaires : Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois ! 
> (Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente )

----------


## ggnore

214 pour moi  ::oops::

----------


## Commodore

> Genre le test il s'adresse tantt  un ogre sodomite, et tantt  "mon petit poney"


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## chaval

172 point... c'est tout ??


Pourcentage de rponses positives: 49 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons: 33 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe: 64 %



Je pensais etre bien pire....

Eh !! les gens !! je suis presque pur !!!!!

----------


## Commodore

presque pur, mais quand mme dans le top 5 de l'impuret  ::mouarf::

----------


## chaval

roooh ! chuut !

----------


## yiannis

on m'a pousse a mettre mon score



> Votre score est de 277 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 69 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 88 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 66 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 62 %
> 
> Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.
> (Fais de ta vie ce que tu veux en faire, le tout c'est de ne jamais rien regretter !)


 voila................

Edit de Chaval => Oh le dprav !!!

----------


## Commodore

on applaudit le nouveau leader  ::bravo::  




> yiannis 277 pts
> trinitydev 272 pts
> Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
> titoumimi 265 pts
> Biosox 176 pts
> chaval 172 pts
> gael donat 160 pts 
> Nemerle 143 pts
> nuke_y 136 pts
> ...

----------


## Satch

> Votre score est de 228 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 62 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 72 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 66 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 64 %
> 
> Vous vivez votre vie  fond les bananes sans peur du lendemain !
> (Un score qui vous donne le droit de clamer votre impuret  l'assistance )


Ca va, y a plus dprav que moi  :;):

----------


## xave

> on m'a pousse a mettre mon score
>  voila................


T'inquites pas yiannis, on va bien s'occuper de toi, tu auras tes petites gellules matin, midi et soir...  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

et toi xave ? ptites gelules ou pas ?  :;):

----------


## xave

Psykopate>> moi? ... non  ::ange::

----------


## yiannis

> T'inquites pas yiannis, on va bien s'occuper de toi, tu auras tes petites gellules matin, midi et soir...





> They're coming to take me away,
> Haha, they're coming to take me away,
> Ho ho, hee hee, ha ha,
> To the funny farm
> Where Life is Beautiful all the time
> And I'll be happy to see
> Those Nice Young Men
> In their Clean White Coats
> And they're coming to take me AWAY,
> HA HAAAAA


* Napoleon 14 = Kim Foley

----------


## Zipyz

Bon j'ai fait le test : 122 points



> Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois !
> (Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente )

----------


## nuke_y

Y a des dingues ici...



> Rponses positives sur les boissons: *88 %*
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 66 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 62 %

----------


## shadowmoon

MAJ, satch entre dans le top 5 de l'impuret o tlm est au dessus des 200 pts ::applo::   ::applo::   ::bravo::   ::bravo::  

yiannis 277 pts
trinitydev 272 pts
Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
*satch 228 pts*
ggnore 215 pts
Biosox 176 pts
chaval 172 pts
gael donat 160 pts 
Nemerle 143 pts
nuke_y 136 pts
snakeman 127 pts
toniolol 126 pts
ultracoxy 123 pts
zipyz 122pts
anitshka 120 pts
Yorglaa 113 pts
shadowmoon 110 pts
BizuR 104 pts
Skyrunner 90 pts
sam_XIII 87 pts
fred777888999 84 pts
Poilou 75 pts
daviddetroyes 73 pts
piro 72 pts
Eowyn 69 pts
Rei_angelus 65 pts
Erwy 43 pts
jbrasselet 42 pts
loka 37 pts
la copine a piro ^^ 36 pts
buchs 32 pts
liza83 31 pts
nounoursonne 31 pts
Oluha 28 pts
gronono 26 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts
gorgonite 0 pts
joefou -5 pts

Top 5 de l'impuret

yiannis 277 pts
trinitydev 272 pts
Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
satch 228 pts

Top 5 de la puret

gronono 26 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts
gorgonite 0 pts
joefou -5 pts

----------


## 2Eurocents

Allez, je vais faire rebaisser la moyenne (un volontaire pour la calculer, d'ailleurs ??? Et puis faire les moyennes "membres de la rdaction"/"non membres" pour voir si a signifie quelquechose ...)




> Votre score est de 60 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 24 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 22 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 25 %

----------


## Commodore

je m'en occupe cet aprem. j'ai rien d'autre a foutre.  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

MDR!! Dcidemment tout le monde se bat pour faire les classements...Mais personne ne travaille ou quoi?!  ::P:

----------


## yiannis

> Y a des dingues ici...


tu es gentil, alcoolique peut etre, mais pas dingue. Ma sante mentale est bonne

----------


## titoumimi

> yiannis 277 pts
> trinitydev 272 pts
> Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
> titoumimi 265 pts
> *satch 228 pts*
> ggnore 215 pts
> Biosox 176 pts
> chaval 172 pts
> gael donat 160 pts 
> ...


Finalement, les modos ne sont pas (en moyenne) pire que les autres  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

Commodore, je fais les MAJ des stats et tu calcule les moyennes ? (ce thread + celui sur la geekitude)

yiannis 277 pts
trinitydev 272 pts
Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
satch 228 pts
ggnore 215 pts
Biosox 176 pts
chaval 172 pts
gael donat 160 pts 
Nemerle 143 pts
nuke_y 136 pts
snakeman 127 pts
toniolol 126 pts
ultracoxy 123 pts
zipyz 122pts
anitshka 120 pts
Yorglaa 113 pts
shadowmoon 110 pts
BizuR 104 pts
Skyrunner 90 pts
sam_XIII 87 pts
fred777888999 84 pts
Poilou 75 pts
daviddetroyes 73 pts
piro 72 pts
Eowyn 69 pts
Rei_angelus 65 pts
2euroscents, seb19  60 pts
Erwy 43 pts
jbrasselet 42 pts
loka 37 pts
la copine a piro ^^ 36 pts
buchs 32 pts
liza83 31 pts
nounoursonne 31 pts
Oluha 28 pts
gronono 26 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts
gorgonite 0 pts
joefou -5 pts

Top 5 de l'impuret

yiannis 277 pts
trinitydev 272 pts
Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
satch 228 pts

Top 5 de la puret

gronono 26 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts
gorgonite 0 pts
joefou -5 pts

----------


## Seb19

> Votre score est de 60 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 20 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 5 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 27 %
> 
> Vous tes presque normal(e), mais vous avez du mal  vous lcher...
> (Oulala, il faudrait peut-tre s'activer pour faire monter ce score, non ? allez un peu d'efforts ! )

----------


## Commodore

a me va.

----------


## Commodore

> Moyenne globale : 105 points
> Moyenne du staff : 100 points
> Moyenne des membres : 106 points


(j'ai pris des arrondis)

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Moyenne globale : 105 points
> Moyenne du staff : 100 points
> Moyenne des membres : 106 points


Flicitation au staff qui a tout juste la moyenne!  ::chin:: 


Arnaud

----------


## Oluha

ce que j'aime bien c'est que dans le staff t'as les 2 extrmes et personne dans la moyenne  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ce que j'aime bien c'est que dans le staff t'as les 2 extrmes et personne dans la moyenne


 ce titre, il serait intressant d'avoir les carts-types corespondant aux moyennes calcules par commodre

----------


## Nemerle

> ce titre, il serait intressant d'avoir les carts-types corespondant aux moyennes calcules par commodre


.. et c'est moi qui suis chiant avec mes maths, mhhhh?  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> .. et c'est moi qui suis chiant avec mes maths, mhhhh?


loin de moi cette ide, par contre, on ne joue pas dans la meme cour (avec ou sans s ?)  ::roll::

----------


## gege2061

Histoire de conforter la moyenne du staff  ::mrgreen:: 




> Votre score est de 109 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 38 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 55 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 33 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 37 %


Dsol parrain, je ne suis pas aussi pur que toi  ::aie::

----------


## chaval

> ce que j'aime bien c'est que dans le staff t'as les 2 extrmes et personne dans la moyenne


Pour s'investir dans quelques chose (comme dans developpez) soit faut etre trs clean (pas d'alcool, de drogues ou de sexe) pour etre bien dispo ; ou bien avoir beaucoup d'chappatoires  ::mouarf::  (moi, c'est la 2  ::): )

----------


## shadowmoon

yiannis 277 pts
trinitydev 272 pts
Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
satch 228 pts
ggnore 215 pts
Biosox 176 pts
chaval 172 pts
gael donat 160 pts 
Nemerle 143 pts (sur les 3 derniers mois 77 pts)
nuke_y 136 pts
snakeman 127 pts
toniolol 126 pts
ultracoxy 123 pts
zipyz 122pts
anitshka 120 pts
Yorglaa 113 pts
shadowmoon 110 pts
gege2061 109 pts
BizuR 104 pts
Skyrunner 90 pts
sam_XIII 87 pts
fred777888999 84 pts
Poilou 75 pts
daviddetroyes 73 pts
piro 72 pts
Eowyn 69 pts
Rei_angelus 65 pts
2euroscents, seb19 60 pts
Erwy 43 pts
jbrasselet 42 pts
loka 37 pts
la copine a piro ^^ 36 pts
buchs 32 pts
liza83 31 pts
nounoursonne 31 pts
Oluha 28 pts
gronono 26 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts
gorgonite 0 pts
joefou -5 pts

Top 5 de l'impuret

yiannis 277 pts
trinitydev 272 pts
Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
satch 228 pts

Top 5 de la puret

gronono 26 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts
gorgonite 0 pts
joefou -5 pts

----------


## BizuR

Doit-on par contre, reconsidrer l'efficacit des rponses des gens impurs ... considrant qu'en faisant autant de choses, il y a des chances pour que 50% de leurs rponses soient faites sous l'emprise de l'alcool, de la fumette, ou d'une pousse de libido ?!?  ::mrgreen::  ... et en tenant compte des manques lis  chacun, le reste des 50% n'est-il pas influenc par un manque de fumette, d'alcool ou bien de sexe qui peut nuire  leur bon raisonnement ?!?  ::lol::

----------


## Nemerle

Remarque: vous avez surement rpondu par rapport  l'exprience de toute votre vie... il pourrait tre intressant de rpondre en ne considrant que les 3 derniers mois! Pour mon cas:




> Votre score est de 77 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 24 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 27 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 8 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 31 %


Comme quoi, je suis plus sage  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> il pourrait tre intressant de rpondre en ne considrant que les 3 derniers mois!


 mon avis, l't a du etre "chaud" pour beaucoup, donc ca risque de faire monter les scores

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> mon avis, l't a du etre "chaud" pour beaucoup, donc ca risque de faire monter les scores



Eu...ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde!!! Il y en a qui ne sont pas partis en vacances.. ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## ultracoxy

> mon avis, l't a du etre "chaud" pour beaucoup, donc ca risque de faire monter les scores


Laisses moi le temps de ce week end... ca suffira !  ::mouarf::

----------


## BizuR

torride mme ! 80
8-9h/jour devant mon PC a bosser, pas de vacances, pas 36 000 sorties car mes amis, EUX, sont en vacances ou en stage aussi (+ distance ca n'aide pas) ... ah ui, torride en effet  ::lol::

----------


## Commodore

pareil, pas de vacances. a a fait monter mon taux de geekitude  ::(: 
mais le week-end je me rattrape, je fais monter mon taux d'impuret  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde!!! Il y en a qui ne sont pas partis en vacances..


pas forcement besoin de partir, j'habite pas loin de la cl des champs, ca aide  ::D:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Moi c'est mon dernier jour de stage...aprs rapport mais c'est un dtail..je referai bien le test aprs...MDR...je sais pas si je m'impressionnerai ou si je me trouverai plutot dangereuse..

----------


## chaval

ah bon ? la cl des champs est un lieu de dbauche ? je vais interdire  ma soeur d'y aller alors  ::D: 

Mais bon, les rponses de mon test son rvlatrices de mon tat  ::roll:: 
J'ai pas de pouss de libido (ou bien ma vien entire en est une  ::D: )

----------


## shadowmoon

> ah bon ? la cl des champs est un lieu de dbauche ?


non c'est juste un lieu pour faire facilement des rencontres, le "plus si affinits" ca se passe ailleurs

----------


## chaval

ah bon ? ca se passe ou ? :p

----------


## shadowmoon

dans mon cas perso, chez moi ou chez elle, ca dpend qui est le plus prs

----------


## Commodore

sur le parking  ct :p

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

C'est incroyable ce que l'informatique peut dcupler certaines choses chez les mecs.....

----------


## chaval

ah non. c'est bon alors. je croyais qu'il y avait un bar  filles de joie.
tout est OK, vous pouvez circuler  ::D:

----------


## gorgonite

> C'est incroyable ce que l'informatique peut dcupler certaines choses chez les mecs.....



au niveau taille ?  ::lol::

----------


## Commodore

trinityDev>c'est vrai que l'info a dveloppe les capacits mentales  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

PFfffffff MDR je ne pensais pas a la taille non, ni a l'intellect..punaise c'est incroyable....mais pourquoi je fais de l'info!!! au secours....Dire qu'il y a chaque anne 30 g33k compltement dingues...

----------


## shadowmoon

> a dveloppe les capacits mentales


 o place-tu ton "cerveau" ?  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> PFfffffff MDR je ne pensais pas a la taille non, ni a l'intellect..punaise c'est incroyable....mais pourquoi je fais de l'info!!! au secours....Dire qu'il y a chaque anne 30 g33k compltement dingue...


dsl, si l'esprit masculin pense plus facilement  certaines choses qu' d'autres  ::roll::   :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> dsl, si l'esprit masculin pense plus facilement  certaines choses qu' d'autres


C'est pas une question d'esprit masculin...regarde ma position DANS LE CLASSEMENT!!!!! c'est juste qu'en info ....c'est compltement allucinant....ca bave, ca brame, et j'en passe....des animaux presque ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

> o place-tu ton "cerveau" ?


je place mon cerveau l o il me permet de dire que "je suis un cerveau" est quivalent  "je suis un gland"  ::mouarf:: 

Psyko ou l'art de consterner les filles

----------


## Nemerle

bein oui, vu la beaut des geek girls, les geek mles n'ont pas le choix: ils sont frustrs  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est juste qu'en info ....c'est compltement allucinant....ca bave, ca brame, et j'en passe....des animaux presque


cette attitude est normale pour un geek : quand il a ne serait-ce qu'une infime chance de faire sa lessive autrement qu'a la main, il fonce et oublie toute commune mesure  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Zipyz

> bein oui, vu la beaut des geek girls, les geek mles n'ont pas le choix: ils sont frustrs


Je pense qu les nanas dans l'infos peuvent dire la mme chose, quand je vois certains geek, l'apparence n'est pas leur priorit !

----------


## shadowmoon

> je place mon cerveau l o il me permet de dire que "je suis un cerveau" est quivalent  "je suis un gland" 
> 
> Psyko ou l'art de consterner les filles


dans ce cas on est sur la meme longueur d'onde

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> bein oui, vu la beaut des geek girls, les geek mles n'ont pas le choix: ils sont frustrs



Alors la....tu  n'as pas vu ma promo!!!!! on est 4 filles .....des "vrais" nickel!!! enfin plutt trois en fait.. ::mouarf:: 


Bravo la..vous dites n'importe quoi mais en attendant ca me fait rire quand mme ::oops::

----------


## Zipyz

> Alors la....tu  n'as pas vu ma promo!!!!! on est 4 filles .....des "vrais" nickel!!! enfin plutt trois en fait..


Des "vrais" : c'est exactement ce qu'on disait !  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Alors la....tu  n'as pas vu ma promo!!!!! on est 4 filles .....des "vrais" nickel!!! enfin plutt trois en fait..


serait-ce trop demander que de voir une photo pour en juger "sur pice" ?

----------


## ultracoxy

Idem dans ma promo, on tait deux vraies filles. Les mecs a aime les blondes  forte poitrine, je le suis  51%, a suffit  dire que je suis une vraie fille.

----------


## Commodore

au moins t'as de la chance. l o je suis on est que des mecs. mme qu'il y a un mec de sexe fminin.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Les mecs a aime les blondes  forte poitrine


ce n'est pas du tout mon cas.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> serait-ce trop demander que de voir une photo pour en juger "sur pice" ?



Nan c'est pas trop en demander!!!!   Mais je vais me faire gronder je suis au travail la...( enfin dernier jour de stage)...mais j'ai pas encore d'avatar...donc je vais y penser en rentrant meme si je trouve dangereux de mettre une photo..surtout aprs ce que je lis!!! lol

----------


## Zipyz

> Idem dans ma promo, on tait deux vraies filles. Les mecs a aime les blondes  forte poitrine, je le suis  51%, a suffit  dire que je suis une vraie fille.


Nous on veut des preuves !  ::P:

----------


## shadowmoon

> au moins t'as de la chance. l o je suis on est que des mecs.


dans mon cole,  la rentre y'aura 120 lves et que 10 filles  ::piou::   ::piou::   ::piou::

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais j'ai pas encore d'avatar


maintenant l'avatar c'est  partir de 50 posts donc tu peux le faire

----------


## Zipyz

> au moins t'as de la chance. l o je suis on est que des mecs. mme qu'il y a un mec de sexe fminin.


+1 et pas les plus fins en plus ...

----------


## Commodore

> Les mecs a aime les blondes  forte poitrine, je le suis  51%


 51% ? t'es blonde avec des petits seins ?
Brune avec des gros seins ?
ou alors c'est des seins moyens et rousse ?  ::aie::  

en tout cas, moi j'aime les brunes types italiennes  :8-): 

-edit- j'ai lu sur le net que les mecs bossent mieux en prsence de filles et que les filles bossent moins bien en prsence de mecs  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

> +1 et pas les plus fins en plus ...


style "gros robert" ?

----------


## Commodore

oui, genre "gros robert", mais aussi genre "henry roger" ou "jean marcel"  ::mouarf::  qui bien sr bavent sur toutes les nanas qui passent

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> 51% ? t'es blonde avec des petits seins ?
> Brune avec des gros seins ?
> ou alors c'est des seins moyens et rousse ?  
> 
> en tout cas, moi j'aime les brunes types italiennes 
> 
> -edit- j'ai lu sur le net que les mecs bossent mieux en prsence de filles et que les filles bossent moins bien en prsence de mecs




malgr ton humour compltement idiot: je suis ne a bari !!! devine ou c'est !!! indice: pas en france

----------


## Zipyz

> style "gros robert" ?


Style  chanter pendant une heure "a c'qu'on est heureux d'avoir une grosse biloute" ou "tripote moi la bite avec les doigts"

Pour les amateurs :

http://www.haironville.info/hpowerra...blog/?autoplay

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'ai lu sur le net que les mecs bossent mieux en prsence de filles et que les filles bossent moins bien en prsence de mecs


normal, notre instinct de supriorit reprend le dessus et les filles sont curieuse de savoir jusqu'o on peut aller pour le beaux yeux...

----------


## Commodore

Bari, en Italie.
tu vois, je suis pas si idiot que j'en ai l'air  :;): 

ps: j'ai la moiti de ma famille  messina

----------


## Nemerle

> Idem dans ma promo, on tait deux vraies filles. Les mecs a aime les blondes  forte poitrine, *je le suis  51%*, a suffit  dire que je suis une vraie fille.


... ca veux dire quoi l'etre  51%? T'as un gros sein gauche et un sein droit un peu plus gros que la normale?  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

anyway, je suis comme saint thomas: je ne crois que ce que je touche  ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> malgr ton humour compltement idiot: je suis ne a bari !!! devine ou c'est !!! indice: pas en france


Localisation : 91

C'est pas ton departement, alors ?

----------


## Commodore

attention Nemerle, tu drives dans ma catgorie: l'humour idiot  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Localisation : 91
> 
> C'est pas ton departement, alors ?



Nan c'est mon poids!!!!!  Bien sur que c'est mon dpartement, j'ai dbarqu ici pour l'cole primaire.. :;):

----------


## Jack_serious

> Votre score est de 185 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 51 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 55 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 16 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 62 %
> 
> La vie n'est qu'un vaste terrain de jeu pour vous !
> Votre pass a t plein de surprises et je pense que ce n'est pas fini, loin de l !


(Pour recentrer le debat)

----------


## ultracoxy

> Les mecs a aime les blondes  forte poitrine, je le suis  51%, a suffit  dire que je suis une vraie fille.


Indice : je ne suis pas blonde (mais chatain) !

----------


## Nemerle

n'explique pas le 1% qui manque...  si, il y a une autre zone de ton anatomie qui doit tre blonde!! Bon, je  ::arrow::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

yiannis 277 pts
trinitydev 272 pts
Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
satch 228 pts
ggnore 215 pts
stessy 195 pts
jack serious 185 pts
Biosox 176 pts
chaval, descent 172 pts
gael donat 160 pts 
Nemerle 143 pts (sur les 3 derniers mois 77 pts)
nuke_y 136 pts
snakeman 127 pts
toniolol 126 pts
ultracoxy 123 pts
zipyz 122pts
anitshka 120 pts
Yorglaa 113 pts
shadowmoon 110 pts
gege2061 109 pts
BizuR 104 pts
Skyrunner 90 pts
sam_XIII 87 pts
fred777888999 84 pts
Poilou 75 pts
daviddetroyes 73 pts
piro 72 pts
Eowyn 69 pts
Rei_angelus 65 pts
2euroscents, seb19 60 pts
Erwy 43 pts
jbrasselet 42 pts
loka 37 pts
la copine a piro ^^ 36 pts
buchs 32 pts
liza83 31 pts
nounoursonne 31 pts
Oluha 28 pts
gronono 26 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts
gorgonite 0 pts
joefou -5 pts

Top 5 de l'impuret

yiannis 277 pts
trinitydev 272 pts
Commodore_Psykopate 267 pts
titoumimi 265 pts
satch 228 pts

Top 5 de la puret

gronono 26 pts
lou87 22 pts
anomaly 18 pts
gorgonite 0 pts
joefou -5 pts

----------


## Stessy

Bon ben je suis pas fier de moi  ::oops:: 




> Votre score est de 195 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 43 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 55 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 75 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 37 %
> 
> La vie n'est qu'un vaste terrain de jeu pour vous !
> Votre pass a t plein de surprises et je pense que ce n'est pas fini, loin de l !


Mais ce qui me rconforte, c'est qu'il y a pire que moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zipyz

> Bon ben je suis pas fier de moi 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais ce qui me rconforte, c'est qu'il y a pire que moi


Spice de drogu !  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Nan c'est mon poids!!!!!  Bien sur que c'est mon dpartement, j'ai dbarqu ici pour l'cole primaire..


Ah ben tu te bat bien niveau "humour idiot" !  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Ah ben tu te bat bien niveau "humour idiot" !



Oui on m'avait pas prvenue mais l'humour idiot c'est contamineux  !! lol  :;):  


ps: la faute est volontaire, au cas ou...

----------


## Stessy

> Spice de drogu !


Je n'tais pas toxico mais je dois dire que je me suis bien amus dans mon jeune temps  ::aie:: 

Mais je dois aussi dire que quand je vois certaines de mes connaissances de sortie  l'heure actuelle, he bien c'est pas joli joli  voir.
J'ai mme piti pour eux.

Bon maintenant tout a est bel et bien fini videmment.

----------


## Deadpool

Pour ma part




> Votre score est de 172 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 43 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 27 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 25 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 59 %
> 
> La vie n'est qu'un vaste terrain de jeu pour vous !
> Votre pass a t plein de surprises et je pense que ce n'est pas fini, loin de l !


Plutt vers l'impuret on dirais  ::mouarf::  remarque le contraire m'eut tonn.

----------


## pinocchio

> Votre score est de 36 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 19 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 25 %
> 
> Arrtez de survivre et essayez de vivre !
> (Ce score est considr dans la moyenne haute de la puret, ce test vous donnera srement des ides pour plus tard peut-tre


Assez content de mon score. C'est celui des dernires annes pas ce lui des folles annes dans les bars d'Irlande

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Votre score est de 121 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 41 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 83 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 8 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 27 %
> 
> Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois !
> (Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente )


Voil  ::): 

EDIT : Par contre j'ai l'impression que je suis le seul alcoolique ici  ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

> Assez content de mon score. C'est celui des dernires annes pas ce lui des folles annes dans les bars d'Irlande


Je regrette, mais pour moi ce test tient compte de la vie entire. Le temps ne "purifie" pas. Imagine quelqu'un qui s'est rendu coupable de zoophilie, ce n'est pas parce que a s'est pass l'anne dernire que a ne compte plus et qu'il est blanc comme neige. C'est impur, voil tout, et c'est pareil pour toutes les questions. Pour moi la dfinition de puret n'est pas "j'ai arrt de faire des choses sales depuis l'anne dernire" mais "je n'ai jamais fait de ma vie de telles choses".  ::):

----------


## gorgonite

> EDIT : Par contre j'ai l'impression que je suis le seul alcoolique ici



le ou la ? (cf ton avatar)

en plus, que reprsente 80% ?

----------


## pinocchio

> Je regrette, mais pour moi ce test tient compte de la vie entire. Le temps ne "purifie" pas. Imagine quelqu'un qui s'est rendu coupable de zoophilie, ce n'est pas parce que a s'est pass l'anne dernire que a ne compte plus et qu'il est blanc comme neige. C'est impur, voil tout, et c'est pareil pour toutes les questions. Pour moi la dfinition de puret n'est pas "j'ai arrt de faire des choses sales depuis l'anne dernire" mais "je n'ai jamais fait de ma vie de telles choses".





> Buvez vous rgulirement (au moins trois fois par semaine) ?


Je dois rpondre quoi? Car maintenant, ca va faire un bail que j'ai pas t dans un bar et si j'y vais 4fois/an (et juste pour prendre un verre pas forcment d'alcool) c'est un max. Je refais le test version de quand j'tais alcoolique. Mais je ne retse pas d'accord avec toi car sinon ca veut dire que les gens qui se dsintoxique de quoi que ce soit reste pour toi les mmes. Je ne te trouve pas juste.



> Votre score est de 134 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 42 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 88 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 25 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 31 %


J'avais bien prcis que je passais du temps dans les bars...

----------


## Anomaly

Dans le cas de "buvez-vous rgulirement (trois fois par semaine)", je pense que a s'applique  ce que tu fais maintenant.

Mais pour les questions de type "Avez-vous dj fait <truc horrible impur> ?" cela sous-entends "dj fait dans votre vie entire".  ::): 

Donc si tu ne bois plus que 4 fois/an, mais qu'il t'es dj arriv une fois de vomir aprs avoir trop bu,  ta place je rpondrais "Non"  "buvez-vous rgulirement" mais "Oui"  "avez-vous dj vomi aprs avoir bu".

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> le ou la ? (cf ton avatar)
> 
> en plus, que reprsente 80% ?



Le  ::):  C'est ma copine sur mon avatar  ::): 
Comme je la vois pas super souvent et que je suis souvent sur DVP, bien je la vois souvent  ::ccool:: 

Je sais pas, j'ai pas vu beaucoup de resultats dpassant les 80% sur les boissons, par contre les drogues... c'est pas mon truc  ::?:

----------


## Biosox

> C'est ma copine sur mon avatar 
> Comme je la vois pas super souvent et que je suis souvent sur DVP, bien je la vois souvent


C'est gentil, parce que moi, ta copine, je la vois jamais. Mais comme je suis souvent sur DVP, ben je la vois souvent aussi ::love::  ::mouarf::

----------


## liza83

> C'est gentil, parce que moi, ta copine, je la vois jamais. Mais comme je suis souvent sur DVP, ben je la vois souvent aussi


Ben z'avez de la chance car moi je vois mon copain tous les jours, mais comme il est souvent sur DVP, bien je le vois jamais... ::aie::

----------


## stephane eyskens

> Votre score est de 160 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 44 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 61 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 41 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 37 %
> 
> La vie n'est qu'un vaste terrain de jeu pour vous !
> Votre pass a t plein de surprises et je pense que ce n'est pas fini, loin de l !


Ma vie sexuelle normale me prserve de l'impuret absolue  ::mouarf::  Un autre gage souvent synonyme de puret est l'ge, en effet, il est beaucoup plus difficile  30 ans d'tre pt comme toute la pologne deux jours de suite et d'assumer en mme temps ses obligations.  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> en effet, il est beaucoup plus difficile  30 ans d'tre pt comme toute la pologne deux jours de suite et d'assumer en mme temps ses obligations.



C'est un regret?! lol...

----------


## stephane eyskens

> C'est un regret?! lol...


Bah c'est la jeunesse qui s'envole  petit feu et ce, de manire inexorable et irrversible. Bon, allez, je vais me tirer une balle maintenant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Bah c'est la jeunesse qui s'envole  petit feu et ce, de manire inexorable et irrversible.


Au risque de choquer ( et de toute faon ce n'est pas grave je suis totalement impure!! :;):  ) tu t'exprimes comme un vieux, je ne vois pas les choses comme toi!!! Tu decides de ce que tu es et ce que tu fais, malgr les obligations professionnelles...j'espre pour toi que ta vie ne tourne pas autour de ca?!  ::?:   L'ge n'y est pour rien...c'est dans la tte.

@+ ( j'ai faim)

----------


## stephane eyskens

> tu t'exprimes comme un vieux


Lol, faut croire que je le deviens.



> L'ge n'y est pour rien...c'est dans la tte.


a c'est bien le genre de formule toute faite qui ne veut absolument rien dire  ::roll::  . C'est dans le mme registre que "C'est la beaut intrieure qui compte" etc....

Va dire  un nonagnaire grabataire que l'ge n'a rien  voir avec son tat d'esprit actuel!

De toute faon, heureusement qu'on volue avec l'ge et qu'on partage d'autres expriences sinon a serait un peu monotone, non?

[Edit]
De plus c'est toujours des jeunots qui sortent ce genre d'expression lies  l'ge (20 ans). Dis-toi bien que quand j'avais ton ge, tu tais encore en train d'essayer de regarder la petite culotte de ton institutrice quant elle donnait cours assise  son bureau.  ::mouarf::  
[/Edit]

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

@stephane eyskens:   je suis explose de rire la...Encore une autre phrase toute faite qui ne veut rien dire: tout est relatif!!! Je sors et vois sans arrt des gens de "ton ge" si je peux me permettre et ils ne donnent pas l'impression de penser comme toi...Mais ils ne sont pas dans l'info...peut-tre qu'on vieillit plus vite lol (dans l'info)  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

ps: A moins que je ne sois "bi" non je ne regardais pas la culotte de ma maitresse dsl!!!  :;):

----------


## stephane eyskens

Tiens mais au fait, rappelle-moi un peu la liste de tes obligations qui doivent je n'en doute pas tre une charge quasi insurmontable  ton grand ge


- Travailles-tu?
- As-tu des enfants?
- Paies-tu tes factures ou bien es tu encore chez papa et maman?


Ton optimiste est beau  voir et je le salue sincrement, mais, et ceci n'engage que moi, au plus tu avances dans la vie, au plus tu te rends compte que tu es fondu dans un "moule" impos par la socit. Les marginaux rebelles de 40 ans, j'en connais quelques-uns et ils sont malheureusement pas toujours trs beaux  voir...La socit ne fait pas de cadeaux  ceux qui marchent en parallle.

Alors,  20 ans, l'ge o l'on quitte  peine l'adolescence, il est clair qu'on est bourr d'illusions, on croit en sa bonne toile, on pense qu'on va refaire le monde. C'est plein d'nergie et c'est vraiment trs beau  voir mais j'aimerais qu'on en rediscute dans 15 ans et je serais curieux de voir ce que tu auras fait de si extraordinaire dans ta vie, de si "en marge" de ton ge.... :;):  

Enfin, j'imagine dj les rponses qui se bousculent dans ta tte et je te dirai une chose: change rien, t'as tout bon  ::king::  et ce n'est pas de l'ironie.

----------


## kagura

Que pensez vous a mes resultats?



> Votre Score : 12
> Pourcentage de rponses positives  : 6 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe     : 9 %
> 
> Commentaires : Pour vous, les bonnes soeurs sont encore trop perverses !
> (Vous tes considr(e) comme une personne trs pure ayant vcu peu d'expriences, peut-tre par choix ou par manque de maturit ;-) )

----------


## Arnaud F.

@*kagura*  Je pense que t'ai trop pure pour faire parti du staff  ::aie:: 

Faut faire plus que a, notamment niveau Boissons- pour ne pas dire niveau sexe-  ::P: 


Arnaud

----------


## gorgonite

> @*kagura*  Je pense que t'ai trop pure pour faire parti du staff



ben que dire de mon ZERO point  ::?:

----------


## Anomaly

... et de mon dix-huit ?  ::): 

Il y a des personnes pures dans l'quipe de la rdaction.  ::D:

----------


## MasterOfChakhaL

Bon, vu que je suis pas le pire... je balance




> Votre score est de 237 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 58 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 94 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 91 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 46 %


apparemment, c'est moi l'alcoolique de dvp... (en vrai, c'est juste que je tiens bien)

----------


## Nemerle

> Ton optimiste est beau  voir et je le salue sincrement, mais, et ceci n'engage que moi, au plus tu avances dans la vie, au plus tu te rends compte que tu es fondu dans un "moule" impos par la socit. Les marginaux rebelles de 40 ans, j'en connais quelques-uns et ils sont malheureusement pas toujours trs beaux  voir...La socit ne fait pas de cadeaux  ceux qui *marchent en parallle*.


ohh.... quel ton. Alors "petit", laisse ceux qui ne sont pas encore de ton age, car le chemin, cela s'arpente seul. Et ne juge pas tes pairs plus anciens, car il y a ceux qui marche en parallle avec *intelligence*. Sans eux, de nombreuses pages n'auraient pas pu etre ecrites.  En fait, la quasi-totalit des pages: on ne peux faire avancer les choses qu'en gardant un oeil exterieur a la realite et fort que ses convictions vont faire ebranler la statue  au pieds d'argile (car cela arrive!)

J'assume ma vie de famille, je paie mes impots, je vire des gens s'il le faut encore que cela ne me plaise pas, mais je garde toujours en tete une chose: force, honneur, respect des autres. Et en ce jour, ces evidences ne font plus partie du moule (pardon, du monde  ::roll::  ).

Je prefere voir un jeune de 20 ans pleins de reves dans la tete que quelqu'un qui croit que se fondre dans le moule est inneluctable. Le jeune aura bien le temps de prendre conscience un jour du monde, et de jouer avec lui s'il est malin.

Heminguay a dit "le monde est un endroit qui merite qu'on se batte pour lui". J"aimerais souvent n'etre pas d'accord avec la seconde partie, mais je ne puis m'empecher finalement d'adherer  completement.

----------


## pinocchio

Entre Nemerle et Stephane eyskens , je pense qu'il y'a du vrai dans les deux. Je suis balanc. 
Il faut quand mme voir la ralit des choses, avec des enfants  la maison, je ne peux plus faire tout  ce que je faisais quand j'avais 20ans. Maintenant, Nemerle, je suis d'accord avec toi sur le point qu'il ne faut pas tre trop dans le moule, il y'a tant de chose bien meilleur que ce moule.
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## shadowmoon

une MAJ s'imposait

score en pts

yiannis 277 
trinitydev 272 
Commodore_Psykopate 267 
titoumimi 265 
masterofchakal 237 
satch 228 
ggnore 215 
angath 204
stessy 195 
jack serious 185
Biosox 176
chaval, descent 172
arthis 169
gael donat, stephane eyskens 160
Nemerle 143 (sur les 3 derniers mois 77)
nuke_y, pinocchio 136
snakeman 127
toniolol 126
ultracoxy 123
zipyz 122
arhaknide 121
anitshka 120
Yorglaa 113
shadowmoon 110
gege2061, warwink 109
bebel 108
BizuR 104
BIM 97
mavina 94
gitou12 91
Skyrunner 90
sam_XIII 87
fred777888999 84
Poilou 75
daviddetroyes 73
piro 72
Eowyn 69
Rei_angelus 65
2euroscents, seb19 60
morgiane 48
Erwy 43
jbrasselet 42
loka 37
pinocchio (les derners mois), la copine a piro ^^ 36
buchs 32
liza83 31
nounoursonne 31
Oluha 28
gronono 26
lou87 22
anomaly 18
kagyra 12
gorgonite 0
joefou -5

Top 5 de l'impuret

yiannis 277
trinitydev 272
Commodore_Psykopate 267
titoumimi 265
masterofchakal 237

Top 5 de la puret

lou87 22
anomaly 18
kagyra 12
gorgonite 0
joefou -5

tu nous fais les nouvelles moyennes commodore ?

----------


## SnakemaN

::P:  Nan mais le plus drle c'est le dtail des scores quand meme...mdr

On de tout sur DVP, des junkies, des ivrognes, des pervers..... ::aie::  

J'ai presque honte d'apertenir a la derniere categorie , je suis seul il me semble a avoir un score aussi disparate dans ce sens... ::P:   ::lol::

----------


## Sachiel31

> Votre score est de 29 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 19 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 27 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 18 %
> 
> Arrtez de survivre et essayez de vivre !
> (Ce score est considr dans la moyenne haute de la puret, ce test vous donnera srement des ides pour plus tard peut-tre )


Bah c'est pas trop mal tout a  ::D:

----------


## BizuR

Par contre Shadowmoon, je crois que ton TOP5 est faux puisque tu as invers 5e et 6e position au niveau des points si je ne me trompe pas.  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

bien vu bizur, c'est corrig

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> J'ai presque honte d'apertenir a la derniere categorie , je suis seul il me semble a avoir un score aussi disparate dans ce sens...


Moi j'ai jamais mis le dtail!!!! Trop terrifiant!!! lol

----------


## SnakemaN

> Moi j'ai jamais mis le dtail!!!! Trop terrifiant!!! lol


Chiche !
C'est normal , nous les gens du sud on a le sang chaud !
Anda caballeros !! hiihaaaaa ! ::lol::

----------


## warwink

> Votre score est de 109 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 34 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 50 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 50 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 24 %


Juste suprieur  la moyenne.

Ca me va trs bien !! ^^

----------


## morgiane

Mon score  moi !




> Merci d'avoir particip au Test de Puret ! 
> Les scores peuvent aller de 0  450 environ, la moyenne officielle est de 100
> 
> Votre score est de 48 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 29 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 33 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> ...


N'aimant pas les botes et tant timide !!!!  ::D:

----------


## BiM

Et pour moi :



> *** Vos Resultats du test de puret ***
> 
> Date : 28 Aot 2006 - 13:47
> 
> Votre Score : 97
> Pourcentage de rponses positives  : 30 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 22 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe     : 38 %
> ...

----------


## pinocchio

> Moi j'ai jamais mis le dtail!!!! Trop terrifiant!!! lol


Il faut savoir assumer ses rsultats.

----------


## Angath

Allez un impur de plus  ::): 



```

```

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Il faut savoir assumer ses rsultats.



J'assume mais je ne donne pas le dtail!!! les rsultats sont trop "clichs" et trop dcoups en catgorie...

----------


## kagura

> @*kagura*  Je pense que t'ai trop pure pour faire parti du staff


Tu le crois vraiment?


> Faut faire plus que a, notamment niveau Boissons- pour ne pas dire niveau sexe- 
> Arnaud


Je sais pas si par chance ou malchance  ::mouarf::  , notre religion nous interdit tout a  :8-):   mais comme meme on vit une vie gniale  :;): 


> Rponses positives sur les boissons : 0 %  
> Rponses positives sur le sexe : 9 %

----------


## guitou12

Et bien voil mon score je m'en tire pa trop mal je trouve  ::mouarf::  

*** Vos Resultats du test de puret ***

Date : 30 Aot 2006 - 11:16

Votre Score : 91
Pourcentage de rponses positives  : 39 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons: 22 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues : 0 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe     : 55 %

Commentaires : Ouais, vous utilisez votre main droite (ou gauche) pour vous branler, comme tout le monde !
(Un score dans la moyenne, rien de bien folichon tout a !)

----------


## Bebel

voila mon score : 




> Votre score est de 108 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 30 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 50 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 50 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 24 %
> 
> Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois !
> (Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente )


pour le petit dejeuner alcoolique cela compte si on c'tait leve  3h de l'apres midi, d'aprs vous?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> pour le petit dejeuner alcoolique cela compte si on c'tait leve  3h de l'apres midi, d'aprs vous?


 ::arf::

----------


## Arthis

Voila pour moi..:


Votre score est de 169 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de rponses positives: 52 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons: 61 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues: 41 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe: 53 %

La vie n'est qu'un vaste terrain de jeu pour vous !
Votre pass a t plein de surprises et je pense que ce n'est pas fini, loin de l !

----------


## Bebel

> 


C'etait pendant les vacances, donc deja en se couchant vers 4/5h c'est dur de se lever de bonheur. Et puis avant de manger on est all prendre l'apro chez les voisins de tentes. 
Mais sinon non je ne me lve pas tous les jours a cette heure et je vais pas prendre directe un verre apres.

----------


## BiM

Oui le lever 11h puis l'apro, c'est normal. C'est le lever 7-9h avec le verre au rveil.

En fait j'avais coch non mais en y rflchissant, au week-end d'int l'an dernier j'avais bu du Ricard  la sulfateuse  9h du matin en attendant le bus...  ::roll::  J'ai honte  ::oops::

----------


## shadowmoon

> du Ricard  la sulfateuse


c'est un cocktail ?

----------


## BiM

> c'est un cocktail ?


LOOOL

----------


## shadowmoon

BIM, c'est pas une expression ? c'est  prendre au sens litral ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

voir **



**Nous vous rappelons que l'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la sant. A consommer avec modration

----------


## BiM

Une sulfateuse avec du Ricard (et de l'eau) dans une sulfateuse et on boit ! C'est pas compliqu  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est pas compliqu


mais tellement norme que j'ai eu du mal  y croire !!

----------


## Bebel

Qu'est ce que tu appelles un sulfateuse pour moi c un mitraillette. Donc je vois mal mettre du ricard dedans. ::dehors::

----------


## Anomaly

Moi j'imagine plutt une sulfateuse comme tant une machine agricole distribuant du sulfate...

Si tu mlanges sulfate et ricard, je te suggre de recommencer le test de puret en rpondant "Oui"  tout ce qui concerne la drogue  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> Merci d'avoir particip au Test de Puret ! 
> Les scores peuvent aller de 0  450 environ, la moyenne officielle est de 100
> 
> Votre score est de 94 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 38 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 50 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 41 %
> ...


 ::oops::

----------


## BiM

Sulfateuse ou plus connu sous le nom de pulvrisateur : http://www.ccsdz.com/ismet/pulverisateur%20manuel.jpg

Ca sert dans les vignes.




> Moi j'imagine plutt une sulfateuse comme tant une machine agricole distribuant du sulfate...
> 
> Si tu mlanges sulfate et ricard, je te suggre de recommencer le test de puret en rpondant "Oui"  tout ce qui concerne la drogue


Lol, ca fait de moi une bonne modratrice tout ca  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Bebel

Apres tu as la sulfateuse pour grand alcoolique sinon

----------


## BiM

> Apres tu as la sulfateuse pour grand alcoolique sinon


Enfin un qui me comprend !!! Enfin, c'est pareil mais en plastique, donc c'est plus lger, donc tu peux le porter sur le dos aussi.

----------


## Anomaly

Je crois rver...  :8O:

----------


## BiM

> Je crois rver...


Lol, ben quoi !!! Faut bien s'amuser dans la vie un peu... Puis c'tait pas mon ide d'abord !

----------


## SnakemaN

> Je crois rver...


Nannn c'est vrai ! meme qu'apres les cuvettes des toilettes etaientt refaite en orange, bleu, vert..... ::lol::

----------


## Anomaly

BiM, tu as dj song  consulter ?  :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

Mais non, il fallait juste faire decouvrir les joies du Ricard a 9h du mat' a ces petits jeunot du ch'nord..... ::lol::  
Seulement la sulfateuse c'est super pratique et convivial voila tout !
Bon il y a quelques gouttes de colorant qui etait malencontreusement tomb dedans , c balo, mais on s'est bien marr  ::P:  

Pour la petite histoire on etait 2 bus plein de fous furieux parti pour un week-end, alors.... ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

Euh attends, moi j'imagine BiM avec cet engin rempli de Ricard en guise de sac  dos et en train de s'asperger dans la bouche du liquide, et a en attendant le bus  :8O:

----------


## SnakemaN

> Euh attends, moi j'imagine BiM avec cet engin rempli de Ricard en guise de sac  dos et en train de s'asperger dans la bouche du liquide, et a en attendant le bus


Ooo en cherchant bien on doit pouvoir trouver une photo  ::twisted:: 

Cela dit ce n'est pas elle qui le portait le bidule mais la BAS (Brigade Anti-Soif) mais elle n'a pas dis non..... ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ooo en cherchant bien on doit pouvoir trouver une photo


elle va pas apprcier ...

----------


## Anomaly

> Ooo en cherchant bien on doit pouvoir trouver une photo 
> 
> Cela dit ce n'est pas elle qui le portait le bidule mais la BAS (Brigade Anti-Soif) mais elle n'a pas dis non.....


Je vois. Si tu trouves une photo je veux bien y jeter un coup d'oeil (par pure curiosit)  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Ooo en cherchant bien on doit pouvoir trouver une photo 
> 
> Cela dit ce n'est pas elle qui le portait le bidule mais la BAS (Brigade Anti-Soif) mais elle n'a pas dis non.....


Je ne crois pas que tu trouveras une photo au moment o je bois  la sulfateuse. Mais dans le bus j'tais  ct de la BAS (au fond du bus en plus, sur les routes de montagne) alors y'a un moment du trajet o j'ai chang de place... Parce que bon hein... faut pas dconner.

Bon sinon, j'ai piss jaune (fluo) pendant 24h environ.

PS : Il n'y avait pas 3 mais 2 bus. On va mettre ca sur le coup de l'alcool ingurgit au petit dej' !!

----------


## Anomaly

> j'tais  ct de la BAS (au fond du bus en plus, sur les routes de montagne) alors y'a un moment du trajet o j'ai chang de place... Parce que bon hein... faut pas dconner.


Explique  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Ben alcool dans l'estomac + vapeurs d'alcools permanentes + arrire de bus (ca secoue) + les virages de montagne = NON pas la galette !!! Je me suis avance  la moiti du bus seulement.

----------


## shadowmoon

> y'a un moment du trajet o j'ai chang de place... Parce que bon hein... faut pas dconner.


develloppe stp, parce que la tu as trop dit ou pas assez  ::roll::

----------


## SnakemaN

> develloppe stp, parce que la tu as trop dit ou pas assez


Ben pour faire court (j'tais  cot d'elle) disons que qu'en tu as derriere toi un groupe de goret qui s'enfile plusieurs pack de 24 binouzes, s'arrosant de muscat et autres joyeusetes le tout pendant un trajet de plus de 2h en montagne, et en pleine chaleur..... ::aie::  
Ca deviens tres pnible  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ben pour faire court (j'tais  cot d'elle) disons que qu'en tu as derriere toi un groupe de goret qui s'enfile plusieurs pack de 24 binouzes, s'arrosant de muscat et autres joyeusetes le tout pendant un trajet de plus de 2h en montagne, et en pleine chaleur..... 
> Ca deviens tres pnible


ok, je vois le genre, sur certaines points toutes les grandes coles se rejoignent  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Anomaly

Par curiosit vous alliez o ? Parce que si vous prvoyiez de faire une randonne, boire avant, pas sr que a soit une bonne ide  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

> Par curiosit vous alliez o ?:


On allai dans un chalet de montagne, passer le week-end...



> Parce que si vous prvoyiez de faire une randonne, boire avant, pas sr que a soit une bonne ide


En effet l'apres-midi on l'a pass dehors aux sports (foot, tennis, baseball, badminton, volley...)  ::mouarf:: 
Et le soir super-teuf toute la nuit  ::P:

----------


## Anomaly

:8O: 

H bien moi j'aurais plutt pris l'apro aprs que avant... enfin bon a a d tre dur pour certains je crois  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Par curiosit vous alliez o ? Parce que si vous prvoyiez de faire une randonne, boire avant, pas sr que a soit une bonne ide


Dans la montagne, faire un peu de sport (enfin on a essay) mais pas de rando et puis boire et puis boire et puis boire et puis boire...

----------


## Qapoka

un record les gars???




> Votre score est de -9 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 18 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 16 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 16 %
> 
> N'oubliez pas votre cabas pour faire le march aprs la messe, dimanche prochain...
> (Votre score est ngatif : cela veut dire que vous tes une personne trs pur(e) ou alors que vous tes trop jeune pour avoir fait ce test)


Je savais pas qu'on pouvais etre negatif  :8O:  

Va falloir que je prenne des cours.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> un record les gars???
> Je savais pas qu'on pouvais etre negatif  
> Va falloir que je prenne des cours.


Tu veux un prof??? LOL  ::mouarf::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Tu veux un prof??? LOL


Suffit de regarder l'avatar, je l'avais pas compris de suite  ::):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Suffit de regarder l'avatar, je l'avais pas compris de suite


LOL et ouai c'est de la subtilit italienne... ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

> un record les gars???



trs bizarre... regardes celui-ci, il devriat tre infrieur ?
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...0&postcount=87

----------


## BiM

> trs bizarre... regardes celui-ci, il devriat tre infrieur ?
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...0&postcount=87


A mon avis, les pourcentages et les points sont diffrents.

Les cases, doivent avoir une valeur diffrente en nombre de points mais pour le pourcentage c'est au nombre de cases coches.

----------


## BizuR

C'est surtout li,  mon avis,  certaines rponses sans aucun classement :

- avez vous deja donn  une oeuvre de charit ?
- jurez vous fidelit a votre couple ? (sexe ou puret ?)
- allez vous a la messe tous les dimanches ?

Ces question redonnent des points (ou diminue le score) de la personne qui les coche je pense =)

----------


## nebule

Bon bah, avant de poster mon score j'ai regard celui des autres et vu que je ne suis pas la "pire" je le donne :

_Date : 11 Septembre 2006 - 15:52

Votre Score : 33
Pourcentage de rponses positives  : 18 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons: 5 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues : 0 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe     : 22 %

Commentaires : Arrtez de survivre et essayez de vivre !
(Ce score est considr dans la moyenne haute de la puret, ce test vous donnera srement des ides pour plus tard peut-tre 
_

Aprs pour ma dfense, j'aime pas l'alcool/drogue et autres conneries dans ce genre ...

Bon ok je me cherche pas d'excuse  :;):   et je retourner bosser  ::lol::  

Marie.

----------


## Satch

> Votre Score : 33
> Pourcentage de rponses positives  : 18 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 5 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe     : 22 %



J'sais pas pourquoi mais je ne suis pas tonn.

----------


## nebule

> J'sais pas pourquoi mais je ne suis pas tonn.


 :;):   bah comme dj dis sans alcool ni drogue, je risquais pas de faire bcp  :;):  aprs je suis assez fidle et pas trop truc  3 ou avec animaux alors bon ...  ::lol::  

ps : j'ai fais des dons  des oeuvres caritatives, c'est grave  :8O:   ::D:

----------


## zooro

Moi j'ai obtenu un score de 22  :8O:

----------


## Satch

> aprs je suis assez fidle et pas trop truc  3


Pars pas sur ce sujet ou je ne vais pas rsister au troll :p

----------


## nebule

> Pars pas sur ce sujet ou je ne vais pas rsister au troll :p


 ::lol::   j'imagine bien mais vu que tu sembles etre en sursid (ton profil) vaudrait mieux pas pour toi  ::!:: 

 ::mouarf::  

ps : ca m'a pas empch de rpondre 'oui'  la question sur l'infidlit  ::?:   mais bon j'en suis pas fire

----------


## BiM

Ancien score :



> *** Vos Resultats du test de puret ***
> 
> Date : 28 Aot 2006 - 13:47
> 
> Votre Score : 97
> Pourcentage de rponses positives  : 30 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 22 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe     : 38 %
> ...


Nouveau score :



> *** Vos Resultats du test de puret ***
> 
> Date : 11 Septembre 2006 - 17:14
> 
> Votre Score : 126
> Pourcentage de rponses positives  : 39 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 55 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 8 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe     : 42 %
> ...


Par contre, pour le sexe je n'ai rien fait de plus, j'ai d me remmorer des choses et je n'ai toujours jamais pris de drogues, peut-tre que c'tait des questions proches de l'alcool...

Et vous constaterez une nette augmentation de mes scores dans l'alcool...

----------


## nebule

> Moi j'ai obtenu un score de 22


et les dtails des %  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

une MAJ s'imposait

score en pts

yiannis 277 
trinitydev 272 
Commodore_Psykopate 267 
titoumimi 265 
masterofchakal 237 
satch 228 
ggnore 215 
angath 204
stessy 195 
jack serious 185
Biosox 176
chaval, descent 172
arthis 169
gael donat, stephane eyskens 160
Nemerle 143 (sur les 3 derniers mois 77)
nuke_y, pinocchio 136
snakeman 127
toniolol,BiM (97 avant le week-end dernier) 126 
ultracoxy 123
zipyz 122
arhaknide 121
anitshka 120
Yorglaa 113
shadowmoon 110
gege2061, warwink 109
bebel 108
BizuR 104
l@rry 101
mavina 94
gitou12 91
Skyrunner 90
sam_XIII 87
fred777888999 84
Poilou 75
daviddetroyes 73
piro 72
Eowyn 69
Rei_angelus 65
2euroscents, seb19 60
morgiane 48
Erwy 43
jbrasselet 42
loka 37
pinocchio (les derners mois), la copine a piro ^^ 36
nebule 33
buchs 32
liza83 31
nounoursonne 31
Oluha 28
gronono 26
lou87, zooro 22
anomaly 18
kagyra 12
gorgonite 0
joefou -5
Qapoka -9
lung -11
mephistopheles -12

Top 5 de l'impuret

yiannis 277
trinitydev 272
Commodore_Psykopate 267
titoumimi 265
masterofchakal 237

Top 5 de la puret

mephistopheles -12
lung -11
Qapoka -9
joefou -5
gorgonite 0

----------


## BiM

Mon pseudo s'crit avec un petit "i"  ::):

----------


## zooro

> et les dtails des %





> Votre score est de 21 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de rponses positives: 15 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons: 5 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe: 16 %


J'ai du le refaire pour avoir les %, et j'ai encore fait baiss mon score  :8O:

----------


## neo.51

j'ai honte je poste pas le rsultat  ::aie::  


rien que sur 5 jours de ftes de bayonne je fais presque 100%  la partie boisson  ::lol::

----------


## mphistopheles

en le faisant deux fois par-ce qu'il y as des questions qui prettent  confusion (genre vous-tes vous dja endormi dans un bar : oui,  8 ans en acompagnant mon pre).


pref, j'ai un peu honte de mon score entre -26 et -12 points...

----------


## Lung

J'obtiens -11.
C'est normal ?

----------


## shadowmoon

:8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  vous avez vu le top 5 de la puret ???

----------


## mphistopheles

ben quoi ?

----------


## nebule

> vous avez vu le top 5 de la puret ???


Y'en a qui cache leur jeu  :;):   Les forums seraient-ils un moyen dguis pour se dfouler  ::lol::

----------


## l@rry

Votre score est de 101 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de rponses positives: 38 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons: 44 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues: 58 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe: 29 %

Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois !
(Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente  ::P: )

----------

